
Show HN: RemoteJS – Remote Browser Debugging - toddgardner
https://remotejs.com/
======
toddgardner
The most frustrating bug I ever fought only showed up on a remote device. I
was working on an AngularJS component, and for some irritatingly-unknown
reason, it would not render on a Samsung Android device. One specific device.
It just happened to belong to someone really important.

Debugging remote devices sucks because you don’t have access to your tools.
You can’t just open the inspector and dive in–you have to build and deploy
custom debugging code. Then do it again with what you missed. And again.

We built RemoteJS to help with this--to help connect easily with troublesome
remote browsers with the tooling you'll need to understand what's different
there and debug it.

The service is based around the TrackJS agent, with some extensions in place
to grab screenshots and execute commands. It establishes a websocket
connection to a simplified debugger application, built in React.

Nothing is stored as part of the service, so it's all very inexpensive to run.
A few folks might have put us on production sites today, which was a fun load
test :)

Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
giancarlostoro
Samsung is infamous for messing up android. Apparently Android apps break on
Samsung cause they mess with libraries in the OS. Idk why Google lets them get
away with that.

